# Stream Any Song.



## W N L (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey , just wanted to share this site with you, I am in no way affiliated but I often do use the site when I get home from work and just want to hear a song or two that I don't have on my itunes. 

www.beemp3.com 

Let me know if you have used it before or if you like it. I really hope I am not breaking any rules, just wanted to share a good site that I use.


----------



## Devildog93 (Mar 18, 2011)

W N L said:


> Hey , just wanted to share this site with you, I am in no way affiliated but I often do use the site when I get home from work and just want to hear a song or two that I don't have on my itunes.
> 
> www.beemp3.com
> 
> Let me know if you have used it before or if you like it. I really hope I am not breaking any rules, just wanted to share a good site that I use.


Yeah....lots of stuff on that site. I think you can also direct download to your PS3 from that site. At least I used to . Who knows now with the way they are imprisoning the PS3 lately.


----------



## W N L (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh I didn't realize you could pull it up on PS3, well thats a +/. Thanks.


----------



## FrenchFryed (Mar 21, 2011)

Theirs a plugin for google Chrome called 'mflow' it's pretty sick. lets you stream their entire database exactly like that one. idk which ones bigger but mflow praises 5M songs.


----------



## W N L (Mar 21, 2011)

No kidding, cool to know, I appreciate the info.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 22, 2011)

'Wondershare Streaming Audio Recorder' .... that program is aight its a trial but w/e ..anything off myspace, youtube, and whatnot... audio from movies! lol


Theres a but tonn of diff. programs out there though..


----------



## Mike Young (Mar 22, 2011)

Pandora is pretty cool. If you don't mind mixing it up a bit.


----------



## W N L (Mar 22, 2011)

Other than on the cellphone , dont you have to pay for Pandora now?


----------

